# Home Alarm system for my growth room



## ElizabethMunk (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi everyone I was thinking of getting an alarm system for my growth room. I have recently seen a blog online from think protection that mentions some of the benefits of getting a motion sensor https://www.thinkprotection.com/blo...vs-door-contacts-which-will-protect-you-best/  . I would like to know which is the best place to keep these detectors in the room so that I dont get false alarms. Thanks


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

Motion sensors at windows and doors. The real thing would be cameras as well. So you have a picture of the person that entered. Then you can find that person. This would be a good idea if your grow room is a structure outside. Seperate from your house.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2016)

I am just curious what exactly _you_ think the benefits would be?  Is your grow located separate from your house?  Are you legal?  What exactly will you do if your space is breached?  Do you have reason to believe that others know about your grow and that it is at risk?

Many moons ago when I had a grow located in a shop building that was separate from the house, I had cameras outside, but it was mostly to alert me if someone came onto the property while I was working on the plants.  This was more preventative, designed to keep anyone from surprising me and discovering the space.  I have never had anything located within the grow room itself though.  Personally never saw a reason for security within the room.  It was an illegal grow and I had little recourse if we got ripped off, so we just kept it super secret.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes plus ya dont want video being recorded of an illegal grow.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol, the ex biker speak truth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Yep,,i am a retired outlaw biker and damn glad i retired or i would have been in trouble with the other dumbasses in Waco. Smartest thing i have ever done. Plus my Wife was going to shoot my *** ifen i hadnt retired.  :rofl:
Besides i already been shot and it hurts like hell.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 27, 2016)

:watchplant::doh::icon_smile:
Well gosh I forgot about that. Best system might be not to have one. Zero attraction to those areas. duh on me


----------



## ElizabethMunk (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks everybody for the replies. I have checked for some security cameras online and I have shortlisted a few. I just though that maybe a motion sensor would alert me better.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

You can do what you want. I myself did something for security. I took the door knob off the door to the grow room. I replaced it with a strong dead bolt. Zero entry without key. Thats for if I have a repair man coming. Or others I don't know. Your situation might be different. What I did makes the room disapear. I would hate to have video of my room. Now that I think about it. Stay safe. Get those people caught.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2016)

Seriously, do you really have any reason to _need_ something like this?  What are you do if someone has entered your grow space?  Unless your space if remotely located from your home and you have reason to believe that your space is at risk, I am not sure that I see the need for cameras (even then, what are you going to do?).  Like WH mentioned, cameras can be hazardous to yoour stealtgh and security.  Also, most devices like this have some kind of light that will spell big trouble for flower plants.


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe the space is in the house and he wants to watch it in the dark cycle. I thought about that. The camera pointed at the thermometer. Then I can see the temps in the dark. It does send out IR light  to see in the dark. That would most likely be bad on plants. Still its just a closet in a bedroom. So I don't know what the security system he wants is for.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't know what to say.  Lol.   I'm outa here


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah,,what dark circle? Is he bending over or what? :rofl:
Oh wait,,you said dark cycle,,,whoops.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 29, 2016)

Take a look at Simpli Safe alarms. You can set it up where they call you if the alarm is triggered, not LEO. Works great, and only $25/mo to have them monitor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes but is he in a legal state,,,, Cause if he is paying for monitoring, ,someone could surely find out what he is doing.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 29, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes but is he in a legal state,,,, Cause if he is paying for monitoring, ,someone could surely find out what he is doing.


 No Sir. Monitoring only includes the actual alarm system. The alarm gets triggered...they call him. Simpli  Safe is separate from a camera system, which should be set up to only allow yourself to monitor.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh okay,,cool. Well then that is definitely a good option. They don't come out and install the alarm system im taking it. Cool


----------



## NiceBud (Jul 30, 2016)

Hope he finds a solution to protect his stuff. Seems like the type of protection you need for a meth lab. Outdoor footage. To know when someone is coming. 

View attachment dfghage.jpe


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 30, 2016)

NiceBud said:


> Hope he finds a solution to protect his stuff. Seems like the type of protection you need for a meth lab. Outdoor footage. To know when someone is coming.


 
Security is important bro...liking it to meth is just plain wrong. I guess protecting your plants with a .45 and risking murder charges is a much better idea.

I am working on a security plan for my facility to present to LEO. If you think that an alarm and cameras are overkill, you are mistaken. That's just the tip of the iceberg on how security is going to be in the cannabis industry.


----------



## Keef (Aug 12, 2016)

I got Border Patrol --Coast Guard and all the local LEO in the air and that would be bad enough but the Cartels would not be happy with me either !-- I got fixed and roving checkpoints and choppers overhead everyday ! -- Secrecy is my security system !-- Well that and 4 little ankle biters that will wake me up !-- I had a major head injury and been in trouble for shooting sheet before !-- Do U really want to come around here ?--- I blow your *** away and spent 90 days in mental evaluation and I'll be crazy as hell  !-- Then I'll get better and they'll  turn me loose ! -- Wanna try your luck ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2016)

I was already there and gone Keef,,,i am a Weedhopper. I seen you wearing DDs Panies,,,,   :rofl:


----------

